# going mad ^



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site so I'm still trying to figure out how it all works. My husband and I have been trying to conceive for nearly 4 years and we have been diagnosed with "unexplained infertility". Have just finished my 6th cycle of Chlomid with estrogen and HCG injections and if unsuccessful will be waiting for IUI. I always get obsessed and slightly crazy  around the time of period but the strange thing this time around is that I noticed some pinkish discharge on day 26 which has never happened before. I'm now on day 28 and have become totally obsessed. I know in my heart that I'm probably setting myself up for another big disappointment  but I can't help it. Does anyone else feel like they're going mad?


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello Kathryn,

Every month I go mad! I think, is this the month it is finally going to happen? I become obsessed with how I am feeling and basically do my own head in! You have come to the right place to talk to people and find support, I wish you all the luck in the world that it has happened for you this month,  

TC


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Kathryn, 

You are not going mad. Have you seen the two week wait board lots of ladies trying to concieve who through the same rollercoaster every month. 

Are you past when your period normally arrives? If so I guess you have two options, wait out a couple more days to see if it arrives or test. I know it's hard as you don't want your hopes to be dashed but at least if you test, you can stop driving yourself mad and move on, you never know you might get a nice suprise. 

If you are not already at the end of your cycle you should try to wait to see if your period arrives as normal. 

Good luck I really hope you get the news you want   x


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks guys, it's great to know you're not alone (even though I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy!). 
Since being on the chlomid I don't really know where I'm at. In the past I've always been a 30 day cycle. Then the chlomid seemed to put me at 28 days, but a couple of times in this chlomid process I've gone 32 days (despite always ovulating at around day 13 / 14)!! My nurse told me this could be a result of functional cysts, but none the less since being on the chlomid I really don't know where I'm at!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Kathryn, 

I can appreciate how that must be very frustrating. If I were you I would try not to test until probably day 30 then (if you can bear it!) just incase you got a false negative. 

I hope you are OK and manage to get through the next few days ok.


----------



## Pia15 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi from another newbie.

No your not going mad. Every month I hope (even though I know in my heart of hearts it's not going happen) that this may the time. 
Whatever the outcome (I have my fingers and toes crossed for you) you know that here you will always have the help and support you need.

Pia x


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks girls, I think I will try to wait. Luckily I don't have any test sticks here, though walking past the chemist tomorrow will be a bit of a challenge! I know if I buy one I wont be able to leave it until Wed, so am going to have to try and be strong!! -


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi *Kathryn* and welcome to FF 

Firstly, no you are not going mad!  I don't have a natural cycle, havent done for 10 years or more now, so never have a period even, but I still get my hopes up every now and then even though it is a physical impossibility as I have no eggs! That is called mad honey   

I am going to leave you a few links to some of our boards that you may find useful. Please feel free to post anywhere you like and introduce yourself Kathryn you will always be made welcome and you will make lots of new friends! I am guessing you will quickly become addicted to us   

For Clomid *[CLICK HERE**

For Unexplained Infertility CLICK HERE

For IUI General Chitchat CLICK HERE

We also have a fantastic chatroom - it is often good to talk to people who really understand you  Every Friday night is NEWBIE NIGHT in the chatroom, and Dizzi Squirrel, Kate and I will be in there from 8pm to 9pm to show new members the ropes and answer any questions. I hope you can join us. Don't worry if you can't make it - if you want some help just send Dizzi Squirrel  or myself a personal message and we can arrange a short one2one session with you.



Wishing you lots of         and look forward to seeing you around the boards honey.

Take good care

Love and 
Tracy
xx*


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for that,
You're all so great here, I really wish I'd logged on ages ago x
​


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Kathryn Emma,

Just wanted to add to what all other girls have already said (probably better than I can !!) and say hello and say that I can totally relate to you thinking you're going mad - think all the FF girls can !

This site is keeping me sane at the moment too while I am waiting for a long overdue Af to arrive so I can start my first course of Clomid. I know in my heart that I'm not pg, but there's still that little bit of hope each month isn't there ?!

Anyway, before I ramble on and one   - good luck with everything hun. I really hope the wait till Weds isn't too bad for you and that you get a good result !    

Keep us posted,

Nix. x

PS. I've blown you some bubbles for luck


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi kathryn and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of your problems with trying for a baby but you have come to a fantastic site with plenty of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try.

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Tested at 5am (couldn't sleep) -  
By 6 am had AF type pains and by 7am   reigned supreme once again.
Sobbed uncontollably for a bit   then decided I needed to get my act together and get ready for work. 
Keep getting waves of tearfullness and am dreading having to put on a brave face today. Hope the puffy red eyes don't give it away. That was my last cycle of chlomid so it's au naturalle until the IUI comes around.
Thank you all again for the   - just have to keep trying xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news Kathryn  

Please don't lose hope - you have to hold on to the dream honey 

Sending you lots of huggles
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry Kathryn  

We all understand what you are going through. Let yourself have a bit of a cry and sad day, then do try to remain positive you have the IUI to look forward to   As Miss TC says hold on to the dream xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that AF arrived darling 

If you feel like crying - cry !  

Be good to yourself and try to stay positive (easier said than done I know!) for your next tx.

Always here if you need to chat/rant/cry Hun,

Nix. xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello, welcome to FF the site for ppl who think they are going mad!! You aren't going mad but oh my goodness me I know how you are feeling and so does everyone else on here. You analyse every single twinge, fart and constantly do the panty inspections every hour!!! So come and talk to us in the chat rooms soon. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Cath R (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello Ladies

I am new to FF and as everyone says it is so nice to know that there is so much support from similar ladies.

I am so sorry for you, but there is always next month, l feel the same too! You are not alone.......

Cath xx


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for all of the support ladies. 
I've done the crazy crying thing now so I think I'll probably hit the sauce over the weekend then back to   and hopefully better luck next time!
I've just worked three long days so I missed the chat room tonight because I didn't get in until 9.15pm. I will definitely try to be there next Friday though and look forward to getting to know some of you better!
Thanks again
Kathryn xx


----------

